# Setting up my 10 gallon saltwater



## Jmoquarium

Just bought all the supplies for my new 10 gallon saltwater tank and i have some questions if anybody can answer.
1.Does a feather duster NEED a protien skimmer?
2.What snails will go with red legged hermit crabs?
3.Any invertabrates you reccomend?
4.How many fish should i get? i was thinking 2 clownfish only but it would be cool to have more.
5.How do i start my nitrogen cycle so it will be finished in a month?

Please help!


----------



## susankat

Please don't make mulitple posts on the same subject


----------



## Reefing Madness

Jmoquarium said:


> Just bought all the supplies for my new 10 gallon saltwater tank and i have some questions if anybody can answer.
> 1.Does a feather duster NEED a protien skimmer?
> *No*
> 
> 2.What snails will go with red legged hermit crabs?
> *Any*
> 
> 3.Any invertabrates you reccomend?
> *Blue Legged Hermits
> Scarlet Reef Hermits*Aquarium Snails: Sea Snail Species and Aquatic Saltwater Snails
> 
> 4.How many fish should i get? i was thinking 2 clownfish only but it would be cool to have more.
> *2 fish only in that small of a tank, and a Clown fish will out grow it. One Clownfish would be pushing it.*
> 
> 5.How do i start my nitrogen cycle so it will be finished in a month?
> *Buy Fully Cured Live Rock*
> Please help!


----------



## Jmoquarium

Thank you for clearing all that up!


----------



## beaslbob

Jmoquarium said:


> Just bought all the supplies for my new 10 gallon saltwater tank and i have some questions if anybody can answer.
> 1.Does a feather duster NEED a protien skimmer?


 imho a protien skimmer is never absolutely needed


> 2.What snails will go with red legged hermit crabs?


hemits want the snail's shells so can attack. Especially after the snails die or get sick.


> 3.Any invertabrates you reccomend?


There are several easy corals. Stay away from anemones


> 4.How many fish should i get? i was thinking 2 clownfish only but it would be cool to have more.


 clownfish are a good choice once the tank has matured


> 5.How do i start my nitrogen cycle so it will be finished in a month?
> 
> Please help!


5. what I recommend is you add fast groing macro algae like caulerpa profliera or chaetomorphia. Best to protect the macros from the fish with some kind of partition but most smaller fish can coexist with macros. Crabs will eat the macros from my experience however.

If you start the tank with macros and let them condition the tank you can experience no ammonia nor nitrIte spikes as the macros will consume the ammonia directly as will the algae in the live rock for that matter. The as the aerobic bacteria consume the ammonia the macros will get their nitrogen from nitrates so finally nitrates will drop down. The the cycle is at most an initial nitrate spike which drops down in a few weeks.

With macros you can them use less expensive landscape type rocks hopefully porous ones just to keep the weight down. Some even make rocks from concrete following various methods (argi crete?)

After you have waited a week or so then acclimate 1 male molly. And not add food for week. Then start feeding 1 flake per day. That is the common FW molly for a couple of bucks. They actually do better in saltwater in my experience and no reason to risk losing more expensive saltwater only fish. 

If you can acclimate a molly and get it to live for a few weeks the tank will be established and ready for the more expensive marine fish. Then you can return the molly for store credit.

just my thoughts 

worth at most .02


----------



## susankat

Bob, why would you want to divide a 10 gal it would give even less room to add anything. That would make it less than 10 gal to put a fish and a molly would be too much for it.


----------



## Reefing Madness

susankat said:


> Bob, why would you want to divide a 10 gal it would give even less room to add anything. That would make it less than 10 gal to put a fish and a molly would be too much for it.


My exact complaint everytime he makes a post.
none4


----------



## Jmoquarium

Thanks these are all really helpful! Also does anybody know if a powerhead would be needed or what it even does?


----------



## beaslbob

Jmoquarium said:


> Thanks these are all really helpful! Also does anybody know if a powerhead would be needed or what it even does?


A powerhead is just a water pump to circulate the water.

For a small fish only tank not absolutely necessary.

but same say for corals you do need circulation and it is helpful even for fish only tanks.


my .02


----------



## Jmoquarium

I am going to use a power head because it seems to have alot of benefits like with oxygen. But all the ones im looking at have undergravel filters and I am using sand, will that be a problem, like will it stir up the sand?
Also what about lights? I want to get some but im not planning on spending a fortune and im worried about evaporation.
I was thinking LED's but they are costly


----------



## Reefing Madness

beaslbob said:


> 5. what I recommend is you add fast groing macro algae like caulerpa profliera or chaetomorphia. Best to protect the macros from the fish with *some kind of partition *but most smaller fish can coexist with macros. Crabs will eat the macros from my experience however.
> 
> worth at most .02


We are talking about a 10g TANK!!! What the heck ya gonna put into a 7g tank, after you partion it off???!!!! And not to mention there is going to be rocks and sand in there, so lets call it 5 gallons!!! GET A GRIP MAN!!!
none 2none 2none 2

none4none4none4


----------



## susankat

If that much! I'm out of it, just wait for it to crash and burn.


----------



## Jmoquarium

So how do other people do it? I see people's videos who have had their aquarium going for a year with 3 fish and a couple corals in a ten gallon


----------



## Reefing Madness

Jmoquarium said:


> So how do other people do it? I see people's videos who have had their aquarium going for a year with 3 fish and a couple corals in a ten gallon


By just doing water changes. And are you sure that they did not have a sump added on to it? Water changes do wonders alone.


----------



## Jmoquarium

One did most didn't. They said they did 25% every week to every 3 weeks


----------



## Jmoquarium

I'm sorry by the way if I ask a lot of questions it's just that times are tough and I only wanna spend so much on something for my enjoyment


----------



## Reefing Madness

It doesn't come cheap. And without a skimmer or a sump you are looking at 10% weekly water changes. But, your going to be watching your Nitrates also, you don't them above 25-30, so those will tell you when to change your water, so as to knock those down.


----------



## Jmoquarium

I will make my aquarium work! It wont be the best but I'll make it work! With the research I've done I don't need to listen to anyone it will be the best that I can make it and I will be happy with it! I'll be back to show everyone how it's doing! And I'll be there to help other new comers to the hobby goodbye for now!


----------



## Reefing Madness

*rotating smile


----------



## beaslbob

Jmoquarium said:


> I am going to use a power head because it seems to have alot of benefits like with oxygen. *But all the ones im looking at have undergravel filters and I am using sand,* will that be a problem, like will it stir up the sand?
> Also what about lights? I want to get some but im not planning on spending a fortune and im worried about evaporation.
> I was thinking LED's but they are costly


there are several powerheads available that do not have undergravel filters attached. 

Using sand is fine and will settle down with a powerhead at the top. If you aim the powerhead down right at the sand it will blow a hole in the sand however.

I also use a sponge input filter to prevent sand and even fish from getting sucked into the powerhead. But usually healthy fish will keep clear anyway.

The circulation does help prevent stagnation and with co2/oxygen exchange.

With sufficient macro algaes (and other algaes) the algae will consume carbon dioxide (co2) and return oxygen so circulation for gas exchange is not necessary. the algea will make the tank a net consumer of co2 and producer of oxygen each 24 hour period.

Yes you can have 2-3 fish (smaller ones) in a 10g marine.


my .02


----------



## Reefing Madness

Its all your BOB, go ahead and CRASH his tank. Anyone reading this stuff should look up BOB's tanks, you'll get an eye full, and freak out. Then I'd bet money you won't be listening to him anymore.


----------



## beaslbob

Reefing Madness said:


> Its all your BOB, go ahead and CRASH his tank. Anyone reading this stuff should look up BOB's tanks, you'll get an eye full, and freak out. Then I'd bet money you won't be listening to him anymore.


I'm listening.

Perhaps you can explain to me why cramming in an egg crate 2" in front of the back glass, Stuffing that area with chaeto, adding lights behind the tank pointing forward. Would result in a tank crash? Still gives 6-8" for the display area.

and further exlain why my 55g had fish and corals with unmeasureable nitrates and phosphates for 8+years with that system using untreated tap water, no water changes, no live rock, play sand, and crushed coral.

So I'm all ears. *old dude

my .02


----------



## Reefing Madness

*pc


beaslbob said:


> I'm listening.
> 
> Perhaps you can explain to me why cramming in an egg crate 2" in front of the back glass, Stuffing that area with chaeto, adding lights behind the tank pointing forward. Would result in a tank crash? Still gives 6-8" for the display area.
> 
> and further exlain why my 55g had fish and corals with unmeasureable nitrates and phosphates for 8+years with that system using untreated tap water, no water changes, no live rock, play sand, and crushed coral.
> 
> So I'm all ears. *old dude
> 
> my .02


No explanation needed. It looks like CRAP!!!!! Its a diplay tank not a freakin sump display of how much junk we can let everyone see!!!! And your macro algea in such small quarters is not going to grow enough to do squat the the water quality!! No matter how much BS yiu want to spill.
Gee, I want my tank to look as ghetto as possible......hmmm. I know, then i'll ask you how to do that!!!!


none 2*none*none


----------



## Euruproctos

I'd generally advise you to just listen to whatever Reefing Madness says. He knows his stuff.


----------



## JonJonHobbyist

I agree with Euruproctos

I know I'm just starting out in the saltwater world so my thoughts are neither here nor there but if you REALLY wanted to try the macro thing you could always invest in an Aquaclear 70 or 50 and turn it into a mini-refugium large enough for a ball of chaeto with a small light mounted over top of it. There are plenty of DIY's on the subject, just google it. However I don't know how necessary the marco algae really is as long as you have plenty of live rock with coralline on it.
Good luck with the tank! I'm working on a 10 gal nano build right now also.


----------



## Jmoquarium

Im back, ive put in some live rock and im cycling. I am adding fish soon, I still need more live rock. Anybody know any good aquarium lighting that i can find for under 60 dollars I will be having some green star polyps and zoa corals. So it needs to be a good enough light. Preferabbly blue lights. Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness

BOYU T5 14W x 3 Aquarium Overhead Tank Light Lamp 2ft | eBay
2x T5 Light Bulb Aquarium Lamps14 Watts 14W for Odyssea Metal Halide 17" 18" | eBay


----------



## beaslbob

Jmoquarium said:


> Im back, ive put in some live rock and im cycling. I am adding fish soon, I still need more live rock. Anybody know any good aquarium lighting that i can find for under 60 dollars I will be having some green star polyps and zoa corals. So it needs to be a good enough light. Preferabbly blue lights. Thanks!


If you could beg, borrow, or steal a couple of the old 2 bulb incandescent hoods and replace the bulbs with 6500k spiral incandescent replacement bulbs from wall mart that should be good enough. *old dude

my .02


----------



## Reefing Madness

beaslbob said:


> If you could beg, borrow, or steal a couple of the old 2 bulb incandescent hoods and replace the bulbs with 6500k spiral incandescent replacement bulbs from wall mart that should be good enough.
> *n1
> my .02


:huh:
*run over*run over*run over
What part of BLUE did you not get?? 6500k ARE NOT BLUE. You need to take a class in Kelvin Rating now Bob?


----------



## jrman83

beaslbob said:


> If you could beg, borrow, or steal a couple of the old 2 bulb incandescent hoods and replace the bulbs with 6500k spiral incandescent replacement bulbs from wall mart that should be good enough. *old dude
> 
> my .02


I also think you may have meant spiral compact florescent.


----------



## Jmoquarium

With that odeysea or whatever light would it still let enough light through a clear plastic hood or is there a hood that would go good with it because I am worried about evaporation. I already loose about an inch of water every 4 days and I don't like when the salinity spikes like it does now


----------



## Reefing Madness

You can find Marineland hoods that will fit your 10g. But evap is going to happen. You also have the choice of going with a glass lid.
Eclipse 1 (PFE1) Lighting and Filtration Aquarium Hood System PLUS ONE FREE REPLACEMENT CARTRIDGE!!
Perfecto Incandescent Black Aquarium Hood - PetSupplies.com
Perfecto Fluorescent Aquarium Hood - PetSupplies.com
Marineland Eclipse System - PetSupplies.com


----------



## Reefing Madness

beaslbob said:


> If you could beg, borrow, or steal a couple of the old 2 bulb incandescent hoods and replace the bulbs with* 6500k spiral incandescent* replacement bulbs from wall mart that should be good enough. *old dude
> 
> my .02


Just goes to show you what eating Crack on your Corn Flakes will get you.
none4


----------



## susankat

Back off Brian, you already know the op is going to listen to bob. When his tank crashes, he will come to you asking for help.


----------



## Reefing Madness

I'm out. You'll have to PM me if you have anymore questions.


----------

